# Help and old man become an apprentice!



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I got into the field when I was 30; I'm 45 now. If you are in good shape and can take a beating, go for it. If your body is broke down, things might be limited for you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You're not old. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

work hard, follow directions and take incentive and you will excel.


----------



## samsprayb (Jan 8, 2010)

*;-)*



BuzzKill said:


> I got into the field when I was 30; I'm 45 now. If you are in good shape and can take a beating, go for it. If your body is broke down, things might be limited for you.


 
Nope, not broke down. Can work hard, tired at the end of the day, but I can take it. I just was needing to know if my age might put me at the bottom of the list. I know work is slow now. Slow all over the country. Nursing, driving, accountants, wiremen. All slow. But I am looking at the long term payoff being an electrician apprentice. Not the short term.

Hope things pick up for everyone. Rich or poor, we all have kids to feed.

And I should rephrase my original post. I am trying to get into the NECA apprentice program. But I am sure all you knew that.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

If you really want in this trade...well.....you already have half of the battle whipped.

Alot of folks think they want it, then learn that they have to actually work...and at times...bust arse for along time. Then they rethink their future.

Your age, I dont have a prob with at all.....more than likely have a better mentality for learning and getting things accomplished than most youngins'.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

I know how you feel. Its hard to find a job in this feild without knowing someone or having previous training. 
I ended up going to a school that taught me nothing but got me the job. After a year in the field you will learn a lot, though at first its overwhelming. There is a lot to learn and know, but the more you learn the more you want to soak up, and you appear to have that drive. 
My point is, your not too old to make it in this career, hard work and curiosity is really all it takes. The hard part is getting started with a good company. goodluck


----------



## samsprayb (Jan 8, 2010)

Shado said:


> If you really want in this trade...well.....you already have half of the battle whipped.
> 
> Alot of folks think they want it, then learn that they have to actually work...and at times...bust arse for along time. Then they rethink their future.
> 
> ...


Well I figure it is like all work. Feast and famine. I realize you gotta bust hump to build up money to get by when getting work is hard. That is how we are getting by with me being home after loosing my job. Not paying daycare saves a ton of money too. I have been in hard tight times before, so instead of spending anything, we have been hoarding. Worked out good. Now I can pursue this. And while I am waiting my chance, I plan on taking some classes to get my associate degree and I get some time with my 8 month old son. Learned a long time ago, you can't have enough education or training. Saw my dad have limited chances all his life. He and my mother could barely read. They have had a real hard life because of that. When I was a practicing nurse, I'd bring home in a year more than both of them combined. Mind you 30k isn't much today, but I remember when they bought the little house they have. The payments were 280 bucks a month and they had a hard time paying that. That taught me to put back for a rainy day, and take every chance you can to get a good job and a good skill. They are the ones that taught me to have a profession (nurse) and a trade (CDL, Hopefully electrician!). I have made more money with my trade and have been more happy than I ever was in my profession. Well, I guess it is all how you are raised. I see those kids over at Chattanooga State when I take classes there just screwing around and playing. I think, man, I wish I had of had that chance when I graduated high school. I guess one day they will learn.

But that is more than you wanted to know! LOL!


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

IBEW and NJATC cannot discriminate because of age anymore.

We had a 50 year old 5th bracket apprentice on an automated pharmacy I did for Kaiser. He was a hard worker but physically limited.

If you're not physically limited you will do well.


----------



## samsprayb (Jan 8, 2010)

Murphy said:


> I know how you feel. Its hard to find a job in this feild without knowing someone or having previous training.
> I ended up going to a school that taught me nothing but got me the job. After a year in the field you will learn a lot, though at first its overwhelming. There is a lot to learn and know, but the more you learn the more you want to soak up, and you appear to have that drive.
> My point is, your not too old to make it in this career, hard work and curiosity is really all it takes. The hard part is getting started with a good company. goodluck


Yes it is. I was planning on taking the electrician class at the local college, but it is kinda like getting on at UPS, you gotta kill someone to get into a slot. I had much rather do the apprentice though. I learn more doing hands on, and I want to work. Want to work hard and come home tired at night, get back up and do it all over again. 

I have to admit, I was put on the right path by a cold contact here locally. My wife knew I had wanted to do this, and after my last job petered out, she got a man's number from a woman where she works. I talked to him and he turned me onto NECA. I hope that man knows I am very appreciative for him pointing me to the right path. Funny how you never know how to get something going until someone takes a little time and points you in the right direction.


----------



## samsprayb (Jan 8, 2010)

JayH said:


> IBEW and NJATC cannot discriminate because of age anymore.
> 
> We had a 50 year old 5th bracket apprentice on an automated pharmacy I did for Kaiser. He was a hard worker but physically limited.
> 
> If you're not physically limited you will do well.


 
No, not physically limited at all. I usually get up around 5 am and go all day and get in bed around 11 or midnight. Split wood all day, look after junior all day (MAN splitting wood is so much easier!). I am glad to hear that. That really puts some fears to rest. Get scared sometimes competing against kids. I have something they don't, experience in life, but most private sector employers are looking for a warm body and a cut rate wage. Anyhow,

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hate to crap on this thread.... but..... if you cant find a good job in the medical field, what makes you think the construction field will be better ?:no:


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

yea.. out of highschool i was clueless.. worked for a general contractor as a helper.. Thats where i came across electrical work and found it interesting.. a few people told me it was a good career, and here I am now. No more worries about what I will do with my life. I am happy with my work, and everyday is different.


----------



## samsprayb (Jan 8, 2010)

paul d. said:


> hate to crap on this thread.... but..... if you cant find a good job in the medical field, what makes you think the construction field will be better ?:no:


Valid arguement. I never have liked being a nurse for one thing. And the second thing is that for some reason places don't want to hire male nurses. The little old women are fine being examined by male doctors, but for some reason they get upset about having a male nurse. Over 16 years of being licensed, I have been turned down for so many jobs with the comment 'we just don't have any jobs for male nurses'. Funny, if I told that to a female applicant, telling her we had no jobs for females, I'd be sued. Double standard, oh well. Got told that a few times the past few weeks trying to find work. Also, these places don't want to pay for my 16 years of experience. They find it easier to hire new grads for 12-14 an hour than pay the rate their book states I should be paid for my years of experience. I understand, times are tough and the people doing the hiring are doing what someone above them is telling them to do. The got a family to look after and cant risk rocking the boat. The field has changed so much in 16 years. When I started out, I could leave a job and get a job the next day. Now, since the Tennessee legislature has seen fit to pass a law allowing certified nursing aides to pass meds in Tennessee, that is going to cut a TON of jobs out. Home health doesn't want to hire males because of the liability. You know, male nurse taking care of female patient. Never mind I have never known a male nurse who would ever do anything to a patient. But I guess they are paranoid. And no, as a male, you don't want to be doing work on a catheter on a female in the room by yourself. It isn't a good idea in this sue happy society. Hospitals don't want the LPN because of new JACHO standards, we can't do pic lines, administer blood, etc. So they generally don't hire LPNs. And finally, when I got into nursing, the school I went to graduated less than 40 people a years. And it was the only school in northwest georgia to have the program. And it was TOUGH getting in. IOur class started with 40+ people and only 28 of us made it. And fewer than that passed state boards the first go around. Now we have like 8 schools in this area pumping out LPNs. A few hundred a year. They don't know anything, but they have a license and that is what an employer is looking for. Pay has dropped to nothing. I have been a nurse 16 years and I was making less with this past job that I did 7 years ago. 
I don't really like being a nurse. I don't mind taking care of patients, doesn't bother me a bit. I am just a bit more rough and tumble than what a nurse should be. Essentially I followed the career my mother wanted for herself. Oh well, learned a lot. If I hadn't done it, I would never have met my wife and would not have my great little kid. And I wouldn't have the chance to get going in a job or career I wanted. Nursing is good for some people. Like I said, my wife loves it. Just isn't for me. The only place I ever excelled as a nurse was when I worked in the prison system. But with all the farming out of prisons and jails to private companies, the inmates have began to run the place. And these gang members have very long arms. I have a kid and a wife to look after. Had so many death threats made to me I got numb to it until we ran into one of the little gang bangers one night when we were out. He wasn't really happy with me becasue I wouldn't give him narcs in jail (we don't give narcs in jail, and I was following doctors orders). If we had not been in public I am sure he would have beat the crud out of me. Got to thinking about that because my son was 2 months old at the time. Kinda got scared. Don't want anything to happen to my kid. And after you work in corrections for so long, well, employers can't see you doing anything else. Funny how people place you in a category and can't see you doing anything but what they vision for you. 
Anyhow, I have this chance. It is what I should have done long ago. Just didn't know how to get there. But now I know, and knowing is half the battle! (If you get that reference, then you are around my age LOL!)
Hope that gives you some insight. Your question was a valid one.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would still stick with the LPN and go to school at night for the RN. Beats this crap any day.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I would still stick with the LPN and go to school at night for the RN. Beats this crap any day.


 I would agree sometime this stuff just sucks. Atleast being a nurse you're inside and out of the heat, cold and rain.


----------



## samsprayb (Jan 8, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I would agree sometime this stuff just sucks. Atleast being a nurse you're inside and out of the heat, cold and rain.


I was going before loosing my job. I really have never liked being a nurse. And I am getting too old to be doing a job I hate. Heck, you spend half your life doing it. I was an owner operator of a tractor trailer for a little over a year, loved having control over my life. Want to be a NECA contractor one day. What can I say, after you work for yourself, it is hard to work for anyone else.

Anyhow, I hate being cooped up in a building all day. Rather have mud on me than feces or blood any day.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

samsprayb said:


> I was going before loosing my job. I really have never liked being a nurse. And I am getting too old to be doing a job I hate. Heck, you spend half your life doing it. I was an owner operator of a tractor trailer for a little over a year, loved having control over my life. Want to be a NECA contractor one day. What can I say, after you work for yourself, it is hard to work for anyone else.
> 
> Anyhow, I hate being cooped up in a building all day. Rather have mud on me than feces or blood any day.


 I gotcha, Good luck finding a job.:thumbsup:


----------

